# Form Exchange



## Jdokan (Mar 14, 2007)

I was sure how to post this .... I am interested in picking up Neglis South and remembering North....If anybody North of Boston MA is interrested please let me know!
Thanks 
Jeff,


----------



## Jdokan (Mar 14, 2007)

Jdokan said:


> I was sure how to post this .... I am interested in picking up Neglis South and remembering North....If anybody North of Boston MA is interrested please let me know!
> Thanks
> Jeff,


SO SORRY>>>That should read NOT SURE....


----------

